# Attention Cantonian's!



## Handgunner (Jan 26, 2005)

Any of you hunt the Cherokee County Water and Sewerage property off Old Shoal Creek road?  It's in the left, just as you turn onto 140 from Hwy 5.  Follow that road all the way back, past Rock Creek Estates, and to the end?

Just curious if hunting was still allowed there?  I've taken many nice deer in that area...

Last time I was up that way, it looked as if they were clear cutting some of it....


----------



## jasperga (Jan 26, 2005)

I dont know if hunting is still allowed there or not. Some friends of mine used to hunt that property and they killed some decent bucks on it. The hunting club at the end of the subdivison has killed some small 8-points but nothing big. That is where I have seen the 3-legged buck, I replied about earlier. That area has always had plenty of deer.


----------



## Handgunner (Jan 26, 2005)

I used to know a couple people that were on that club.  Craig Vickers, Daniel Rogers, Anthony Baker, etc... I had a chance to join it once, but with all the "public" hunting just across the road, I didn't see the need.

Lots of nice land around there.  Matter of fact, I killed my first deer behind that church at the end of the road right by the baptising pool...

I miss that country sometimes...


----------



## BassWorm (Jan 26, 2005)

That whole area is supposed to have high density housing in the near future. It used to be some beautiful land.


----------



## Handgunner (Jan 26, 2005)

I hate to hear that.  I've been all over that land.  From the walking track behind Cherokee High School all the way to the Boy Scout land that sits across from Rock Creek Estates.  Past the church down there, if you cross the gate and turn left it'll take you to the river.  Someone used to plant corn down there along the river bottoms,  I saw one of the biggest buck of my lifetime down there one morning while walking around.

Couldn't get the gun off my shoulder (sling hung-up) fast enough to make the shot.  

Some pretty, PRETTY land up there.  I hate to see it all developed.  Many memories up there...


----------



## jasperga (Jan 26, 2005)

Anthony Baker is a good friend of mine we hunt some together and I used to work with Daniel Rogers. I have lived in canton most all of my life.


----------



## BassWorm (Jan 26, 2005)

My wife still walks past the boy scout bridge and down a trail along the river bottom. She sees deer there quite often although most of them are closer to the athletic fields.


----------



## Handgunner (Jan 26, 2005)

Jasper, I'm 30 years old, and 25 of them were spent in Holly Springs/Canton.

I'm sure Anthony will remember me, if he doesn't, just bring up "Delton from Chevron"  I used to work there which is where I met him. 

I went to school with Daniel and Craig...  Daniel used to live just down the road from me in Holly Springs.

After graduation, I fell out of touch with them.  If you see them, tell them I hope they're doing good!  That goes for Anthony too!


----------



## Handgunner (Jan 26, 2005)

Bassworm, this time of year and on into spring, there's some mighty fine crappie fishing near that bridge -- walk with her and take your rods!

Right where the creek runs into the Etowah...

Or when the stipers make their run, bring along a cooler!


----------



## jasperga (Jan 26, 2005)

You must have lived around palm st.   Daniel was 2 years older than me. I have not heard anything from him in several years. He got me into working out, and we hunted some together. Good guy,,,,     If I were to see Daniel I will tell him.  I will see  Anthony tonight, and tell him about Delton from chevron!


----------



## Handgunner (Jan 26, 2005)

Barn Road -- right off Palm Street at the 4 way...  

Honestly, were you more into working out, or looking at his sisters??? 

He is a good guy, all of'em were/are!


----------



## jasperga (Jan 26, 2005)

Both I guess!!!!!  Well it's nice to know its a small world,


----------



## olroy (Jan 27, 2005)

*2500 homes*

yes there is that many homes going in there, i had permission to squirrel hunt the land this year but this will be the last season in there, they are cutting the road in from HWY 140 just north of Pea ridge on the left this week......


----------



## Handgunner (Jan 27, 2005)

Man I hate to hear that.....  Oh well, I guess that's why I moved.  I hate urban sprawl...


----------



## Jack Straw (Jan 28, 2005)

Delton said:
			
		

> Bassworm, this time of year and on into spring, there's some mighty fine crappie fishing near that bridge -- walk with her and take your rods!
> 
> Right where the creek runs into the Etowah...
> 
> Or when the stipers make their run, bring along a cooler!



Where exactly is this walking trail/fishing spot and how do I get there?  I know _about_ where you are talking about, but not exactly.  It sounds like it would be a good place for walks this spring...okay, my wife can walk while I fish.

Jack


----------



## Handgunner (Jan 29, 2005)

Jack, a man don't give up his fishing spots too easily.  But since I live 200 miles away from there now, I'll do so.

Go to Bowling Park behind Cherokee High School and go to the walking track.  Go to the far end of the track and you should see a trail that will lead you to the old boy scout bridge.  

Things may have changed since I moved, but that's the way I used to go...

Good luck and let me know if you do any good.


----------



## Jack Straw (Jan 30, 2005)

Delton said:
			
		

> Jack, a man don't give up his fishing spots too easily.  But since I live 200 miles away from there now, I'll do so.QUOTE]
> 
> Thanks Delton.  If I hadn't seen that you are located in Soperton I would never have asked...I wouldn't want to be rude.
> 
> ...


----------



## t k (Feb 5, 2005)

we also used to hunt the water dept land,but they closed it about three years ago.They were only allowing mountain bikes to ride the trails at one time.The last I heard was that it was closed to everyone.We have seen alot of deer there.


----------



## Handgunner (Feb 7, 2005)

T K,

Yep, a lot of bikes were going through there at all times.  I knew after that started it wouldn't be long before the hunting got stopped.  A lot of good land there.  Nice deer too...


----------



## jasperga (Feb 7, 2005)

I saw a 7-point standing at the intersection of shoal creek and ranch dr. today at 12:00 in the woods that have been thinned out there. He got scared and ran along the side of the road for a few hundred yards before going across a ridge. Pretty cool I thought since we were just talking about it on here.


----------



## stick'n'string (Feb 8, 2005)

*Fellow Cantonians*

Recognized the names you guys were talking about. I went to school with Daniel and Craig. Just curious if Delton's last name is Lord. If so my cousins used to live a couple of houses down. My name is Troy my cousins were Chad, Justin, and Scott. Small world. Well it use to seem smaller.


----------



## Handgunner (Feb 8, 2005)

Troy?  I remember you.  Last name "Hodges" I think...Have a sister named "Trixey"??? If not, I remember Chad, Justin and Scott's cousin "Troy"... 

You got it, last name "Lord" and you're right.. I used to hang out with Chad and Justin all the time!  Haven't heard from them in years though... Too long, matter of fact.

How are they?  All of'em Sheila and "Jimmy" I think?  Man, it's been years since I've talked to them....


----------



## stick'n'string (Feb 8, 2005)

Hey Delton, Your right that would be us. Everyone is doing fine. Sheila and Jimmy moved up to Waleska. Chad has 2 kids and Justin has 2 or is soon to have his second. They are both around Canton or Woodstock. Yeah we use to play football in their back yard with you and big Greg and jump our bikes in your front yard by the pine tree. I still talk to Todd Mullins and Jason Garrett some. Where do you do most of your hunting. I hunt in Crawford county outside of Roberta. I live in Bridgemill right now and will be moving to Roberta in a few months. Good to here from you, hope your doing well. Talk more later.


----------



## BassWorm (Feb 9, 2005)

If you're going fishing past the boy scout bridge now, you will have to stand in line behind undocumented immigrants. They love to fish there.


----------



## DCOMP54 (Feb 17, 2005)

*No New Post ??? Cantonians!!!*

Guess The Ins Showed Up !
Go Fish !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Handgunner (Feb 18, 2005)

You ever watch one fish with a coke bottle with line wrapped around it?  I've seen them cast that better than some folks can a baitcaster and spinnerbait!

Should be warming up around there now.. Time to catch some of those stripers and crappie!


----------

